# Former Sioux Falls Guard Picked up by the Bighorns



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

-The Reno Bighorns have acquired Brian Harper. The 6'10" guard from Paine College (GA) was picked up by the Bighorns Monday morning. Harper was most recently with the Sioux Falls Skyforce.Harper has spent most of his basketball career overseas. He played for the Gimle BBK Bergen in Norway during the 2007-2008 season. In 15 games Harper averaged 25.1 ppg and 8.3 rpg. Harper spent the 2008-2009 season in South Korea with KCC Egis, where he averaged 15.1 ppg and 5.1 rpg.
During his final season at Paine College, Harper averaged 16.6 ppg and 6.9 rpg. Harper helped to lead the Paine team to the Southern Intercollegiate Athletic Conference semifinals in '06 and regular season runner up '06 and '07. Harper was named to the All-SIAC 1st team during the '06 and '07. Harper was also honored in SIAC with the All-SIAC Player of the Year during the '06 season.
Harper will make his Bighorns debut Wednesday, March 18, when the Bighorns travel to Utah to take on the Flash.


----------

